# Front tow point?



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

I looked in the owners manual and came up short. If I ever needed a tow, were is the front tow point on the Atlas?


----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)

I recently hauled some kayaks on the roof and needed a tie off point at the front and came up similarly empty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

So, did you actually look under the rear at the socket for the tow hook?


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

Not that it's much help - but I saw you were in Frederick MD. I'm in Mt. Airy!


----------



## SPAAtlas (Jun 25, 2019)

I looked around on the front of the wife's Atlas earlier today. I don't see that there is a tow point on the front bumper, and nothing obvious below it without laying on the ground to look. There is one on the rear passenger side, so maybe they advise it to be pulled onto a flatbed backwards? No idea if towing it via picker will ruin the 4Motion system, but I know it can affect other AWD systems.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

SPAAtlas said:


> I looked around on the front of the wife's Atlas earlier today. I don't see that there is a tow point on the front bumper, and nothing obvious below it *without laying on the ground to look*......


So, you really don't care to find it then, do you? If it is there, it will be described in the proper section of the OM.


----------



## teklegion (Dec 30, 2012)

Do you have any updates on finding the front tow hook?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

teklegion said:


> Do you have any updates on finding the front tow hook?


What did you find in the OM?


----------

